# Mp3 auf Minidissc



## PortoBoy (19. November 2001)

Wil MP3 auf Minisc bringen was für ein Tool oder Software brauch ich dazu ??????


----------



## lexi (19. November 2001)

du kaufst dir ein kabel, klinke auf klinke, das eine ende in soundout, das andere in linein vom minidisc, die mp3 starten und auf record drücken.. fertig. ich hab mir das kabel sogar aus zwei kopfhörern zusammengelötet..


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2001)

mit ner soundblaster live (oder vergleichbarer karte, hauptsache digital) kannst du auch einfach das glasfaserkabel nehmen, das (normalerweise) bei md-playern mitgeliefert wird... dadurch ersparst du dir den qualitätsverlust - weil mp3s sind nicht umsonst digital


----------



## lexi (19. November 2001)

bonze!!  ich mit mein mikrigen taschengeld.. :%


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2001)

wünsch dir doch einfach son teil von deinen eltern zu weihnachten, hab ich auch so gekriegt


----------

